# Caught in the Act!



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2021)

An old friend from the turtle club sent me this picture this a.m. and I thought it was too cute to not share with someone:


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 6, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> An old friend from the turtle club sent me this picture this a.m. and I thought it was too cute to not share with someone:
> 
> View attachment 314801



Cute! I like the built-in cutting board. Very convenient.


----------



## Sleppo (Jan 6, 2021)

Totally busted! If he/she had a few more seconds I bet there would be powdered sugar kitty prints all over the place.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks like a cat burglar to me!


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jan 6, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Looks like a cat burglar to me!


Welcome to the comedy arena! step right up, dad jokes allowed


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 6, 2021)

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Welcome to the comedy arena! step right up, dad jokes allowed


I'm glad about that I have a whole CATalogue of them!


----------



## Warren (Jan 6, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> An old friend from the turtle club sent me this picture this a.m. and I thought it was too cute to not share with someone:
> 
> View attachment 314801


Very nice looking cat, his face expression is saying to me is . What, I'm not going to touch it. I just wanted to make sure it turned out "Purrfect".


----------



## Aloysius Taschse (Jan 6, 2021)

Hopefully he/she was only stretching. My friend had a cat who purposely messed up his new macbook by dumping water on it, pushing it off the table, and then proceeded to try to tear it apart. He thought that they probably just want attention, but sometimes you just can't help but do something naughty!


----------

